# Suspend/resume experiment with FreeBSD 11.2 resuming without graphics



## Rajesh (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi,

I tried suspend/resume testing in my amd64 board.  I just ran "acpiconf -s 3" from second terminal.  Suspend was happening properly. But when I resume, system resumes but I don't see anything on my monitor. I could able to connect to the system using SSH, but just that I don't see anything on the monitor?

I am not sure if it has something to do with the graphics here. Can anyone help out?


----------



## julp (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi,

which graphics (amd/nvidia/intel) do you use? What's your current value for `sysctl kern.vty`?

I had the same problem with a(n old) nvidia gpu and had to switch from vt to syscons (`echo 'kern.vty=sc' >> /boot/loader.conf`).


----------



## Rajesh (Sep 10, 2018)

Graphics is "AMD Radeon Raven Ridge Vega series", please see the pciconf output.

vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x15dd1002 chip=0x15dd1002 rev=0x81 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
    device     = 'Raven Ridge [Radeon Vega Series / Radeon Vega Mobile Series]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA

By default, kern.vty is set to "vt".  When this is the case, first time boot gives the console output, but in resume i don't see the console output.  But, when I change the kern.vty to "sc" in loader.conf, I don't see the console output in the first time boot itself.

With kern.vty set to "vt", I tried setting hw.vga.textmode=1 in loader.conf and kld_list="radeonkms" in /etc/rc.conf, but still resume gives no console output.

Is there anything else I can try?


----------



## Rajesh (Sep 10, 2018)

Another point to add here,

The "vesa" module seems to be not loaded properly (during the first time boot, or during the resume). I see the following message when trying to load the "vesa" module explicitly.



> module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff82a3e000, 0) error 19
> sysctl_unregister_oid: failed to unregister sysctl



Could this be related to the issue?


----------

